# T5 Bad Boy...First Impression...



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just bought, received, and assembled a Quantum T5 Bad Boy fixture (8-bulb)...

Wow, they are flimsy...not near as sturdy as the Sunblaze fixtures I have...but they get GREAT reviews...so I decided to try one...

Time will tell if they're worth it...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 5, 2013)

I love my Sunblaze 4 bulb T5HO! Let me know how you make out with this one in due time. :aok:


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I love my Sunblaze 4 bulb T5HO! Let me know how you make out with this one in due time. :aok:



I love my Sunblaze as well...although it's only a 2' fixture, it's tons more sturdy than the 4' Bad Boy...live and learn...the hard way sometimes...

I guess I have a bit more money than I do sense...and I don't have very much money...or sense


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 7, 2013)

I have also read alot of great reviews about the t5 badboys like there 54watt bulds there bulbs for veg and bloom they sound promsing I am gonna try them aswell as soon as can affored them


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 7, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I have also read alot of great reviews about the t5 badboys like there 54watt bulds there bulbs for veg and bloom they sound promsing I am gonna try them aswell as soon as can affored them



I have a 4' 8-bulb Badboy with the Badboy grow (blue) bulbs in my veg room.  Wow, they are bright and the reflectors are very reflective.  I really like mine.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> I have a 4' 8-bulb Badboy with the Badboy grow (blue) bulbs in my veg room.  Wow, they are bright and the reflectors are very reflective.  I really like mine.



Update:

The 8-bulb fixture with Badboy grow bulbs generates a lot of heat.  Not near as much as a 400-watt MH bulb, but still a lot of heat.


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 10, 2013)

heat guessing how much, like enough to need a blower or a fan in the winter with no heat except from the badboy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

You always need an exhaust, regardless of heat.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  

Even a 4' 4 tube fixture is going to need exhaust to keep the space cool enough.  I use a larger bathroom type exhaust fan for my 2 x 4 closet that has a 4' 4 tube T5.  The 8 tube will get hotter and may need a centrifuge type fan to keep cool.  Skullcandy, is your grow in the house?  What do your outside temps get down to in the winter?


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 13, 2013)

no i use a room separet from my house and the temts in the winter anywhere from single digits to the upper thirtys


----------

